# How to calm down an overly energetic rescue pup



## Chris1948 (Mar 13, 2017)

We rescued Ozzy about a month ago from the city shelter. Our vet thinks he's about a year old. We're not exactly sure what mix he is maybe someone can tell by the photo. We had previously adopted a Miniature Schnauzer in Dec from the same shelter. Problem is Ozzy has way too much energy while Charlie, the Miniature Schnauzer who the vet says is about 7yrs is just laid back and would rather lay in his bed and sleep. Ozzy on the other hand would rather play rough with him. He loves to get into things in the back yard also such as dragging the rug off the back porch into the yard and trying to tear it up. Is there any way to keep Ozzy busy or anything to do to keep him out of trouble? I know when he's playing rough with Charlie he's just playing but he sometimes get carried away.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Supervise, separate, crate when needed. 

Provide both mental and physical exercise -- training works the mind, clicker training and shaping provide a smart dog a chance to work his mind (any dog can do it, I just mean that smart dogs tend to get into trouble in some ways when they are mentally under-stimulated). 

Food toys and puzzles-- separate from your other dog for safety sake. Age appropriate exercise means long walks and hikes and maybe short jogs on grass, fetch and other free running play is good you just don't want a lot of on-leash, on pavement repetitive exercise until a dog is around 18-24 months. 

If he is ripping up dog beds or rugs, then remove the rugs when he has free access to them and/or contain him away from them when unsupervised. 

Work on being able to call Ozzy away from playing with Charlie so that he doesn't become a pest and risk Charlie reacting with aggression (more than an appropriate bark or air snap kind of thing I mean, older dogs tell annoying pests off and thats okay if the annoying young pest listens to the bark/body language)


----------



## Chris1948 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Shell for the quick reply. Unfortunately at our age and physical state long walks are out however we do have a pretty large back yard where Ozzy loves to run. He's good at fetching but bringing things back is another story so far. They both love to go to the new pet store in town shopping, I take them separately of course. Ozzy has another problem where he's gone through two harnesses already. We've tried two different types and he somehow manages to tear them apart. Not sure what to do about that since I just don't trust putting his leash on just his collar to take him somewhere. He doesn't tear up either of their beds in fact there are times when Charlie is in his that Ozzy will just climb in with him and lay down. 

I never thought about the food puzzles/toys. I think you're right about him being bored. He'd rather play with an old house slipper I gave him than one of those teething bones. I'll see what we can find for him tomorrow. The city requires all adopted dogs get chipped, which is a good idea I believe, so after that we'll take him and Charlie to see what we can find for him. 

Thanks for the advice Shell, hopefully we can get Ozzy to calm down.

Chris


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A young terrier type (my guess on breed based on the photo) will be hard to tire out without at least some decent walks around the neighborhood. The reason is, walks provide more than just the physical movement of steps; they provide sniffing and scenery that engages a dog's mind. A long walk doesn't have to be fast paced, especially if the dog is interested in the surroundings. A mile or so at least will give plenty of varied scents and sights. 2 miles is really what I think of as the minimum for 1-3 years old dogs but if you can provide enough other activity, then you can probably be OK. Going into town is fun, that is a good idea.

For toys, I suggest (you don't need all of them of course, just that these are all good options)-- Kong Classic which is a rubber type chew toy that can be filled with treats, Kong Wobbler which is a hard plastic toy that you put dry dog food in and the dog knocks it around so the food falls out a small hole, Zogoflex chew and fetch toys, Chuck-It ball launcher with the rubber Chuck-it balls (not the tennis balls which are easy to break and hard on the teeth), and some dogs like a durable Nylabone or deer antler.


----------



## Chris1948 (Mar 13, 2017)

That's what we think he's some kind of terrier. When I first saw him there he had long hair and a beard when we went to pick him up they'd given him a haircut for their upcoming free adoption day. Walks would probably do me some good too actually as long as he doesn't pull me off my cane. I'll make a list of the toys you suggested and take it with us tomorrow. Any idea on how to get him to quit chewing off his harnesses?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I cannot wear out my whirlwind either. After recovering from several leg surgeries I bought a recumbent trike so I could get my heart rate up without stressing my healing joints and testing my balance. 1000% better than a 2 wheeler as you can stop quickly and go slow enough for the dog. Recumbents cost the earth but even an upright adult trike could get you out and about if you aren't in a hilly area like me. I put a dog basket on and Ginger takes a sedate trot for a mile then Bucky gets an all out run for as far as I think it safe. Ask your doctor before even trying one out of course.

Bucky is separated from 8 year old Ginger when he gets too bouncy too.

Play with a bunch of balls and use a chuckit so you don't have to reach down.


----------



## Chris1948 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm, that sound like a good idea. Just a regular 3-Wheller would work fine for me. Anything to allow me to maintain my balance and it would be good exercise for me. It's pretty flat in this are of Texas and around out neighborhood. 

Ozzy got in more trouble today I guess he was bored even though I played with him and his rope toy in the backyard for quite awhile. I've got a hundred or so plants that I've finally gotten outside of my greenhouses. I guess he got mad when I quit playing, I was wore out. He was pretty quiet and I went to check on him and he'd turned over one of my small succulent pots and pulled them out. I guess tomorrow it's back to the pet store to get him some more outside toys. It only took him about an hour to figure out the treat ball. At least that keeps his attention in the house for a little while. Caught our 7yr old Miniature Schnauzer, Charlie, playing with it last night once while Ozzy was outside.


----------

